# eigene Funktion - optionale Parameter ?



## rookie (4. Januar 2003)

Hi leutz, 

ich hab da mal ne Frage. 
Wenn ich eine eigen Funktion schreib, kann ich dann auch optionale Parameter verwenden ? 

ich meine wie bei den gegebenen Funktionen wie mail();. Bei der kann man auch den letzten Parameter (header der mail) weglassen. Kann ich sowas auch bei meinen Funktionen machen ? 

danke ...


----------



## socKe|bla (4. Januar 2003)

function bla ($lala="standart"){


}


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Januar 2003)

Entweder so oder du arbeitest mit den func_* Funktionen.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27438.html


----------

